# Bug spray for mounts



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

If you have a game room or just an area where you have your mounts, you can go to walmart or some place simular and pick up the raid bug bombs in the blue box. They are actually foggers and I use them in the studio periodically to insure bugs are kept out. They will not harm the mounts or leave a residue. Hope this helps and take care.


----------



## toddt (May 14, 2011)

Protex mount care is said to deter any bug infestation. You need to apply it a couple times of year. Good luck.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

toddt said:


> Protex mount care is said to deter any bug infestation. You need to apply it a couple times of year. Good luck.


I started reading about Protex. Will give it a shot. I don't have any bug issues yet but when you start seeing them, it is already too late


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

I ordered some mount protector from Mount Medix last week. I'm going to give it a shot. I would like to know how many mounts I can get out of 1 quart. It is supposed to be all natural.


----------

